

Study: Nearly all cars to be autonomous by 2050 - martinshen
http://www.autoblog.com/2014/01/02/all-cars-autonomous-self-driving-by-2050-study/

======
Ryel
This is stupid for 1 reason.

It means that we're STILL going to have cars by 2050. wtf.

